# Fin Rot: Tetracycline question



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

I am pretty certain that a new fish I brought home has a severe case of fin rot.

Fins appear to be glued together and bloody. He swims in bursts and seems to have a hole in his cheek as well, on the left side. 
(But he is a opaque white betta and many of them I have looked at on aquabid have appeared to have a hole or two on their face that other betta color types do not have.) 

When he showed signs of clamping I used 1 tsp of aquarium salt + 1 half Indian Almond Leaf. (per gallon)
Symptoms moved fast even with daily water changes. I paniced and stopped the IAL and salt and used Betta Revive since he was in the stuff when I bought him. (It's the blue water in pet store Betta cups, it is fairly broad spectrum and says it controls a lot of different problems on the package.)

After using Betta Revive his symptoms didn't get any worse, nor did they get better so I just got a package of API T.C. Tetracycline which treats bacterial infections. 

*My question:* _The directions say to put one packet directly into the 10 gallon aquarium. I read somewhere, (either here on this forum or elsewhere on the internet) that someone had used a fish medication with similar instructions by making a concentrate by mixing 10 TBSP into a container with the packet and using 1 TBSP of the concentrate per gallon of water in the tank and otherwise following the directions on the package.
_
_Does anyone know offhand the best way to keep the leftover tetracycline as fresh as possible? With the size of my q-t tank only one packet will be needed to complete the full coarse of the treatment as it calls for 25% water changes + a dose of med.
_
In the event no one here knows do you think a pharmacist would know? Or will they freak out on me for asking them about "fish-grade" tetracycline?

Should I just try to find a darkish container and keep the unused medicine in the fridge and start treatment today? I doubt I will be able to reach a pharmacist on Easter.

BTW- I can still fill out a sticky if anyone insists but the info in it won't add much to my question.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Most meds (for people) should be stored in a cool place out of direct sun light. I had to deal with a lot of acne meds, which is what tetracycline is used for in people, and it's kept in a cream base, so I don't think liquifying it for a long time ruins it.. Also these kinds of meds cause sensitivity to the sun for people (-__-), so I'd take that as another warning to keep it out of the sun.


----------



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

Great! thank you. I went ahead and made the concentrate of tetracycline. I put the 9 tbsp in a disposable tupperware box in a dark place in the refrigerator. I have ****** in his quarantine tank with an air stone. (medication needs aeration.) and wrapped his bowl with a tea towel to cut down on light. I guess I will see how this goes in 4 days when I have to end the treatment.
I really shouldn't have gotten him from the store, he didn't look well in his cup, but I'm sure he would probably be dead already if I didn't buy him when I did. :/ I love white Bettas, but boy does fin rot look BAD and painful on them!

BTW- The website/post I read about making medication into a concentrate to treat smaller amounts of water said they can't really say if this is as safe as following the directions stated on the box! 
This probably is NOT as effective as treating the fish as directed, so if anyone tries this you do so at your own risk.


----------



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

Well ****** didn't make it. I am not sure if it's because of me and the way I was giving the tetracycline, or if it was just because of the fin rot, or as some people have started putting it, fin melt.

I did see a slight improvement in the TIPS of his fins before he passed, but they were glued/melted all the way up to his body with pretty angry looking blood vessels.

I'm surprised how quickly he got worse and died. 

Considering I have never had a fish die from fin rot, before, I'm concerned anything I put in his aquarium now will get it. 

I am not quite sure how to clean the air stone either. Will it carry whatever bacteria to another fish I put in the tank?


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss. 
Air stones are pretty cheap, you can get a pack for like $4 I think, so maybe you shouldn't risk it.


----------



## Chrexis (Apr 9, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear about Whitney! I couldn't really offer you any kind of advice about the cleaning.


----------

